

Show HN: Customizable online clearance rack  - dasong

Created this site originally to help my wife find great clothing deals online.  I don&#x27;t think there is anything else like it, please let me know if I&#x27;m wrong.  Thanks.  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;biggestpricedrop.com
======
dasong
[http://biggestpricedrop.com](http://biggestpricedrop.com)

------
dasong
Would appreciate any tips on marketing.

